# Ahiru no Sora



## Gutsu (Nov 30, 2007)

> He’s short, weak, and has just transfered to a new school. Kurumatani Sora is the main character in this story who loves basketball. He has been shooting hoops ever since he was little and has been trying to grow tall just like his mother, who “used” to be a basketball player. What has happened to her and what Sora is going to do at the new school is all up to you to find out!




I remember seeing a couple of raw chapters of this manga and really liked it and reminded me of a certain manga called... Slam Dunk. It's well drawn it has likeable characters hell the art is similiar to Slam Dunk. It's not a ripoff of that manga but you can certainly see this manga being inpired from that manga. So anyone who's been itching for something in vain of Slam Dunk will likely enjoy this series. 

And you can tell that the manga-ka is actually a Basketball fan on the cover of the first volume shows a poster of Allen Iverson so his not some guy doing a manga on sport he doesn't know much about like several other manga-ka's have done.

Anyways this series so far is pretty good. And yes it also has a hint of possible romance involved in the story. That's one thing that dissapointed me in Slam Dunk felt the romance part of the story felt unresolved so hopefully it's done better in this series.

Images of the girl possibly hooking up with the Sora:


*Spoiler*: __ 







Yeah, she's taller then him lol. 





17 Volumes in total and the manga is still ongoing. It's usually in the top ten sells in manga in Japan hopefully I'll be turn into anime one day. 

If your still hesistant to jump into this series then see this pic...


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 30, 2007)

hmmm interesting. I'll definitely check this out. I loved Slam Dunk. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

AWESOME. Little shorty with handles. Sounds like me back when I was playing ball. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ydraliskos (Nov 30, 2007)

He is probably the son of Kotani and Koizumi btw.


----------



## delirium (Nov 30, 2007)

I just read those first two chapters. It's got my interest, that's for sure. And with 17 hopefully the scans roll in timely.


----------



## BakaKage (Nov 30, 2007)

Just read the first 2 chapters also. Not bad at all, can't wait for new scans


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Nov 30, 2007)

I was actually just looking at this manga yesterday and decided to give it a read this weekend. Defiantly looks interesting and if its even half the manga Slam Dunk was I will love it


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 3, 2007)

thank you
i hope it will come close to slamdunk


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 3, 2007)

I like this one too, and don't forget about I'll -Generation Basket- is my 2nd fav basketball manga >_>

edit: Volume 1-16 RAWS


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 7, 2007)

What's that candy he keeps eating?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 10, 2007)

Chapter 4 is out. Check my first post.

lol Sora got his ass kick again. BTW I think Momoharu would be good as a Powerforward he sucks at shooting but is good at jumping which would be good for rebounding and slamdunks.


----------



## Mel_Luvz_Anime (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I don't know if you knew or not, but chapter 6 is already out and chapter 7 is coming out soon too. Just thought I should tell u since you're keeping up with links and stuff.


----------



## Freija (Mar 18, 2008)

If that shorty can slam dunk i'm not reading this.


White men can't jump, much less yellow


----------



## penguin13 (Mar 18, 2008)

This is a great manga, needs faster scans though


----------



## Gutsu (Mar 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> If that shorty can slam dunk i'm not reading this.
> 
> 
> White men can't jump, much less yellow



He won't the shorty's main game is shooting from outside and hes been training on his game since he was a kid spending hours and hours to improve hes outside shot.


----------



## Mel_Luvz_Anime (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, Sora can't jump high enough to do a slam dunk, but Momoharu can which is awesome, but I think its even more amazing that he can do outside shots and always get it in.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been toying with the idea of reading this, simply based on trying to find some of that spark I had from reading Slam Dunk. Plus the art looks decent...


----------



## Gutsu (May 20, 2008)

I've added the latest chapter which are chapters 6 through 9.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 6, 2008)

Im going to start this asap looks awesome.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 9, 2008)

its not bad, but for once id like to see a basketball manga where the main character doesnt have any big drawback, either height, or like in slam dunk no experience
-i wanna see something along the lines of major


----------



## delirium (Jan 9, 2009)

Official. Chiaki is off the hook.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't read any of this yet, but the premise sounds better than _Slam Dunk_. I'd much rather read about a short weakling trying to play basketball than an athletically gifted guy like Sakuragi. 

(I think Inoue's finest work, out of what I've read from him, is the brilliant _Real_. Next comes _Vagabond_, and then comes _Slam Dunk_. Just my own take.)

But anyway, getting back to this series...

I'll check it out.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm surprise there hasn't been an anime for this series yet. The manga is very popular easily one of the best selling shonen manga's in japan. The series is up to vol 21 right now more then enough for 2 or more seasons.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 10, 2009)

Just caught up. Pretty entertaining.


----------



## Wade (Mar 20, 2010)

So what do you think of it.


----------



## ze4 (Oct 3, 2011)

One question....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Has someone read up to the Vol 32 and how the romance sub plot progressed? Somehow it seemed like the tall black haired girl (Madoka) is more likely to end up with the blond guy who could never score


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 12, 2011)

Why is this thread so poor?  The manga is really awesome, I think it deserves more than just 2 pages.


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 25, 2012)

New chapter is out. 
I now think I know the reason for Sora's mother condition. I bet it had to do something with his birth.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2012)

Ahiru no Sora Ch. 69

Come on guys, don't tell me I'm the only person in this community that reads this great manga.

FFS


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 12, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Ahiru no Sora Ch. 69
> 
> Come on guys, don't tell me I'm the only person in this community that reads this great manga.
> 
> FFS



unfortunately yes, your are the only person now^^

I?m reading "REAL" and "Kuroko no Basuke", they are better than this series.


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2012)

Kuroko no Basuke is freaking awesome, recently starting reading that. Unique main character type in comparison to most shounens and the fact, the plot is essentially a battle Royal against grear 5 teams trying to reach the top with each of them getting a fair bit of development rather than simply following team and perhaps a rival winning or losing various games to reach the top.

If REAL is good might check that out also and might read this too.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2012)

I find the characters and drawing style very unique on this manga and the story so far is really good that is why I'm reading it.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 12, 2012)

probably gonna check this out after I'm finished with REAL and Kuroko.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 29, 2012)

Chapter 81 and 82 are out.

Insane match going on in the Manga at the moment. I don't really think neither of the teams will be knocked out of the competition, simply because everyone watching the game is just really hyped, even that new Coach.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 5, 2012)

so..with the chapters up to 90 released my god.. 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out they not only loose, but Sora's Mom ends up passing away after seeing only part of his match...and he couldn't win. It looks like there going through a tough spot right now. Oh man..


 

Source 

the manga up to date at 90 chapters.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 6, 2012)

I know  It was really hard for me to read this last chapter


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 7, 2012)

Same. and the new chapter is out

Link removed


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jul 7, 2012)

Great manga The shorty is pretty good for a main character. Momoharu and Yasu I think are by far the best though.

It's been a while since I read the earlier chapters...Is Chiaki the stronger one of the twins?


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 7, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Same. and the new chapter is out
> 
> pretty fast



Oh man I'm afraid to read


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 8, 2012)

Chapter 92 is out. I'm really sad for this turn of events  Although I hope Kazu High can come back and stronger than before.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 8, 2012)

This manga has definitely improved since I last read it -- it's one of the best shonen works I've come across. The last few chapters were really sad.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 8, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> This manga has definitely improved since I last read it -- it's one of the best shonen works I've come across. The last few chapters were really sad.



Finally some recognition.
I really get sad when I read comments with people saying this manga is bad, because I really think this is one of the best piece of work I've been reading for a while now.


----------



## Moon (Jul 14, 2012)

It's pretty great, let the last 15 or so chapters pile up to read them at once and it was worth it. Very sad storyline at the moment. Managaka's pulling no punches with this, wasn't expecting it to turn out that way that quickly.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 15, 2012)

I thought the last chapter was a bit brighter though.


----------



## Wang Fire (Jul 23, 2012)

i read what was released of this, which is like 95 chapters this weekend. 

and i'm glad i did. 

i loved reading this.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 27, 2012)

CHAPTER 96 GUYS. OMG CHAPTER 96!!!!!


Ch.16 


SOO FUCKING GOOOOOOOOOOOODDDD


Too much epic is gonna happen soon


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 12, 2012)

I can't believe this Manga only has 3 pages. People really really have bad taste.
Chapter 98 is out and I just can't wait for the next Inter High.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 26, 2013)

It's up to 400...? TRANSLATORS!!!


----------



## Zabuza (Jan 26, 2013)

400 chapters?!


----------



## wibisana (Jan 26, 2013)

I read this years ago. rented it to be exact yeah it is good.
Sora the wingless duck.
we call it in here


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 27, 2013)

I want translations dammit T_T


----------



## TeenRyu (Apr 23, 2013)

Translators... T-T


----------



## rajin (Jun 11, 2013)

*416 raw
Downloadable here.*


----------



## rajin (Jun 24, 2013)

*Its seems that Ahiru no Sora is near to End.
Ahiru no Sora Early Last Days. *

*Chapter 41 *


----------



## rajin (Oct 29, 2015)

*Ahiru no Sora 471 RAW*

*casually intercepted a crossbow bolt mid-flight*


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 29, 2015)

Wait, there are 470 chapters, damn i really wish some group would pick this series up.


----------



## rajin (Oct 30, 2015)

*Chapter 233

*Latest Chapter is 494 and i am updating it. Those double pages annoy me.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 31, 2015)

Has anyone shown signs of picking it up?


----------



## rajin (Oct 12, 2016)

Chapter's also on MF!


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 12, 2016)

Still no signs of translators..


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 22, 2018)

IM BACK TWO YEARS LATER. NO TRANSLATION BUT ANIME HAS BEEN GREENLIT BOYS


----------

